# Selbstbau Bootsrutenhalter



## nobbidick (23. Januar 2002)

Moin Moin,
Frage an die Spezies der Schlepp und Bootsangler!
Habe mir diesen Bootsrutenhalter gebaut, da ich selber kein Boot habe, ist er natürlich zum Klemmen(kann ja nich in jedes Leihboot Löcher bohren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Die befestigung ist 180° schwenkbar für horizontale sowie Senkrechte Halterungspunkte.
Ich könnte davon noch mehr Bauen, wollte aber vorher von euch wissen was ich besser machen sollte oder anders. Da ich nicht sehr viel Erfahrung habe mit Schleppangeln usw. Der halter soll nämlich unter anderem auch Norge tauglich sein.Er ist übrigens komplett aus Alu. 
Danke 
Viele dicke Dorsche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nobbidick[4 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von nobbidick am 23-01-2002 um 18:03.]


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Januar 2002)

mir kommt das rohr ziemlich eng vor und an meinem boot könnte ich sie nur am heck anbauen.
das beste ist wenn du mal im märz auf die insel kommst und wir die dinger in der praxis testen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 denn nur vom bild ist es immer schlecht kritik oder lob zu verteilen:

-------------------------------------------------------





 Gruss von der Insel


----------



## nobbidick (23. Januar 2002)

Das is&acute;n Wort Nordlicht!
Bin Dabei.
Das Rohr hat einen Innendurchmesser von 35mm, ist zu knapp ?
So&acute;ne Testtour wär schon was.Gruß
Nobbi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Januar 2002)

Ich finde den Halter Top. Wie dick das Rohr sein soll muß man ja auf seine Rute abstimmen. Wenn 35 mm reichen ist das gut.
Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen das die Zwinge im Abstand zu eng ist. Speziell bei den Norgebooten könnte das nicht reichen. Die haben eine ziemlich breite Rehling.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Kunze (23. Januar 2002)

Hallo! Genau Jörg. Bei den immer mehr angebotenen Alu Booten braucht man eine größere Öffnung. Für Plasteboote oder zur Befestigung in der Nähe des Außenborders, aber TOP.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Habe mir nach Anleitung von fjordfischer seine Echolotgeberstangenhalterung nachgebaut, in Norge am Alu Boot getestet, Verbesserungen in die Tat umgesetzt, gestern fertig geworden, morgen wird`s fotographiert und ich denke nächste Woche ist es soweit, hier eingestellt zu werden.

-------------------------------------------------------





  Grüße und Petri Heil vom Norge-Junkie Kunze aus dem Erzgebirge!


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Januar 2002)

@ nobbidick
also meine planung ist es mein boot in der ersten märzwoche wieder in die ostsee zu schubsen und dann steht einem treffen bis november 2002 nichts im wege 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



melde dich einfach mal wenn du in meine gegend kommst.

-------------------------------------------------------





 Gruss von der Insel


----------



## havkat (23. Januar 2002)

Moin nobbidick!
35mm sollten für alle Standargriffe reichen. Liegen, in der Regel, zwischen 27 u. 30mm. Nur bei schwereren Bootsruten könnt´s knapp werden. Da das Rohr recht kurz ist, nehme ich an, daß es unten offen ist. Empfehle Dir den oberen Rand mit ´ner Gummimanschette o. ä. zu polstern, da Deine Rollen (Multi) bzw. Rollenfüsse (Stationär) sonst Schaden nehmen könnten. 

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Albatros (24. Januar 2002)

Hi nobbidick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich finde sie sind Dir auch sehr gut gelungen. Verbesserungsvorschläge, wenn es nicht zuviel Mühe macht, die Klemmbacken zusätzlich noch mit Flies oder ähnlichem versehen. Wenn es mal ein GFK - Boot ist, andem Du die Rutenhalter anschraubst, hinterläßt es Spuren. Wenn man z.B. vom einem vor Anker liegenden Boot mit mehreren Angeln fischen möchte, wäre es auch nicht schlecht, wenn man noch die Neigung verstellen könnte. Zum Pilken, Schleppen usw. reicht es so völlig aus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## nobbidick (24. Januar 2002)

Großes DANKE an alle!
@ Meeresangler & Kunze
Das mit dem klemmen Abstand war auch meine befürchtung. das sind gerade mal 4cm (wird verbessert!)
@ havkat
Das Rohr ist unten offen, - Kantenschutz ist&acute;ne gute idee. Habe das Rohr bisher nur  innen abgerundet ist zwar keine scharfe kante mehr aber auch nicht das wahre.
Es gibt doch solche Kantenschutzprofile die werde ich mal austesten.
@ Albatros
Ist besser fürs Boot! Hast Recht werde ich auch verwirklichen.cu & thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nobbidick


----------



## nobbidick (24. Januar 2002)

sorry!
@ Nordlicht
Werde mich mal unverhofft bei dir melden.
freue mich draufGruß
nobbi


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Januar 2002)

so machen wir das.
aber wenns geht frühzeitig, bin im schichtdienst.

-------------------------------------------------------





 Gruss von der Insel


----------



## Pete (26. Januar 2002)

Für diejenigen,die nicht so sehr technisch und handwerklich begabt sind oder einfach wenig Zeit zum basteln haben, kann ich   diese Rutenhalter nur empfehlen, hab mir zwei Stück bei ebay ersteigert, Grundaufbau verchr.Messing, Hülse Edelstahl, drehbar und schwenkbar gelagert, müssen allerdings fest auf Bordwand montiert werden (Don´t try this with rented boats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))
Kostenpunkt ca. 30 €...Gruß Pete

-------------------------------------------------------
Norgefan und Brandungsangler aus Leidenschaft[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Pete am 26-01-2002 um 10:32.]


----------

